# Work Opportunities in Portugal for English/Portuguese speakers



## dantescritic (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello everyone! 

So for starters let me just say that I am a dual citizen of America/Portugal "Not sure if that technically makes me an expat" that being said I have lived in the USA my whole life but have family in Lisboa and have visited the entire country many times throughout my life. Currently I am working in Milan, Italy and while I do want to finish my contract " a few more months" I would like to move to Lisboa eventually because put quite simply 1-I love Portugal and 2-I have an apartment there in which I wouldn't have to pay any rent at all. 

My question is, what jobs exist for people in my position? My resume isn't that impressive, I have worked as a Product and Commercial Relations manager in Italy and I speak both Portuguese, English and a little bit of Spanish. What are the possible jobs I could get realistically, and what would the pay scale of those jobs be? My current salary is about 1,400 EURO a month but I pay about 700 in rent in Milan, so even if I scaled that down to 7-800 Euro a month or something even somewhat less than that I would be very content with such an income. 

What jobs could I realistically do? I prefer to have an independent schedule, although I am willing to make some alterations of course. Although I speak Portuguese fairly well, my writing abilities in Portuguese are elementary at best, I can read without any issue. I don't want a government job because apparently if I take a government job in Portugal I automatically revoke my U.S citizenship, which I would prefer to keep if possible. 

Does anyone have some suggestions, advice? 

Muito Obrigado, Dante


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry but I cannot help with the job prospects Dante. However, something else that you might like to take into consideration is the cost of living. From my experience of Italy, I think that you will find general day to day living cheaper here, stretching that income a little further.

Best of luck with whatever you eventually do.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

In reality if you do not have a skill set which is in demand here you will be competing against native Portuguese who have family and friends support networks so will be aware of employment opportunities possibly before they are advertised. If you have family here then best would be to spend time here and with them as that is the best way of finding a job. Online sites of the major agencies will show some serious jobs but at 1k a month you'd be better off asking about and signing on with any temp agencies which will take you on (assume you have your tax paperwork sorted here). There are temp seasonal jobs but you need to get a shift on as the season has just started so others will have a head start on you.


----------

